# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ένα ωραίο Kouizzz για τις  καρδερίνες

## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα, 
Μετά από μια μεγάλη απουσία νάμe πάλη εδώ, "γιαφτο" θα σα βάλω ένα ωραίο Kouizzz για τις  καρδερίνες σε μετάλλαξη (Αχάτης). 
Ποιος γνωρίζει για να μας εξήγηση εδώ, αν ζευγαρώσουμε μια καρδερίνα αρσενικός αχάτης x με μια θηλύκια καναρά που είναι πράσινη όπως ΠΧ τα Tamprado, τα μικρά πoύ θα βγούν από αυτό το  ζευγάρι, πως θα είναι????  Δηλαδή θα μοιάζουν με τή ???

----------


## mitsman

Δυσκολα μας βάζετε κ.Τακη... κατευθειαν στα βαθεια!

----------


## panos70

Εγω λεω με την πρασινη δλδ τα μικρα θα ειναι σκουρα γιατι κυριαρχει το σκουρο τις περισσοτερες φορες στα γονιδια

----------


## aeras

Όλα τα θηλυκά θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα, τα αρσενικά θα φέρουν διάφορα  τυχαία χρώματα. Τάκη, όταν δώσεις την απάντηση θέλω να  την δικαιολογήσεις.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα "σηνφορουμιτες",
εδώ αυτό το kouiz νομίζω ότι είναι πoλή χρήσιμο για όσους εκτρέφουν καρδερίνες αχάτης, και  έχουν προβλήματα αναπαραγωγής, αν παρακολουθήσουν καλά η και λάβουν μέρος στήν συζήτηση  θα καταλάβουν πολλά κενά που τους έλειπαν η και δεν γνώριζαν ακόμα. 
Αέρας αυτό που λέτε για τα θηλυκά, (Όλα τα θηλυκά θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα) είναι σωστό, δηλαδή θα είναι (θηλυκές καρδερίνες αχάτης) τα αρσενικά όμως θα είναι διαφορετικά από αυτά που γράψατε.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Δυσκολα μας βάζετε κ.Τακη... κατευθειαν στα βαθεια!



Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω αν είναι δύσκολο, αλλα σίγουρα είναι χρήσιμο για έναν που θέλει να εκτρέφει καρδερίνες και μάλιστα πανάκριβες. 
Αυτά που θα διάβαση αργότερα εδώ είναι τα πρώτα που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει προτού αγοράσει μια καρδερίνα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μούμπλε...μούμπλε... Μούμπλε... μούμπλε  Ενδιαφέρων Κουίζ... κ.Τάκη άντε να το πάρει το ποτάμι....*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Όχι Αλέξανδρε να μην το πάρη το ποτάμι να το αφήσουμε λίγο ακόμα για να δούμε ποσο ενδιαφέρον έχουν η φίλη μας που αγαπούν τις καρδερίνες...

----------


## PAIANAS

Tα παιδιά δεν μπορεί να είναι ''θηλυκές καρδερίνες αχάτες'' αφού θα είναι υβρίδια ...το ζευγάρι που ανέφερες είναι καρδερίνα χ καναρίνι .
δεν υπάρχει *πράσινο* καναρίνι .υπάρχει καναρίνι που ''δείχνει'' πράσινο .

----------


## tasos-mo

Πιστευω οι απογονοι αυτου του ζευγαριου θα ειναι.. αρσενικα πρασινα φορεις αχατη  και τα θηλυκα αχατες.Δηλαδη στην περιπτωση μας θα εχουμε αρσενικα  καρδερινοκαναρα πρασινου γονιδιου που θα ειναι φορεις μεταλαξης αχατες  και τα θηλυκα καρδερινοκαναρα αχατες.και αυτο γιατι η μεταλλαξη του αχατη ειναι υπολοιπομενη φυλλοσυνδετη..

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Τα μικρά που θα βγούν από αυτό το ζευγάρι είναι νοητό ότι θα είναι "καρδερινοκαναρα" δηλαδή "μουλακια" αυτό το γνωρίζουν όλοι, αυτό που ρωτάμε είναι το πως και με πια πουλια θα μοιάζουν, δηλαδή  όταν λέμε Όλα τα θηλυκά θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα δήνοούμε να καταλάβετε ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά  θα είναι όπως τις θηλυκές καρδερίνες αχάτης, για να με καταλαβαίνετε πιο απλά, αν βάλουμε διπλα διπλα μια θηλυκια καρδερίνa αχάτης με ένα από αυτά τα καρδερηνοκαναρα δεν θα βλέπετε καμια διαφορά από τον πατέρα και αν δεν γνωρίζετε το ζευγάρωμα τον γονιών και σας ρωτήσουμε τι πουλί είναι αυτό η απάντηση θα είναι καρδερίνα αχάτης ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι καρδερινοκαναρο, δεν βλέπω όμως να υπάρχουν πολλές απaντησης  άντε να δούμε τώρα που έχω εξηγήση τα πρώτα λόγια στο kouiz να δούμε πολλές απaντησης για τό πως νομίζετε ότι θα είναι τα μικρά αρσενικά δηλαδή σε πια πουλια θα μοιάζουν ? 
Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν πράσινα πουλια τράβηξε ένα πούπουλο από ένα καναρίνι tamprado και "κιταξετο" μόνο του στο φως και μετά "πεσμας" τι χρώμα βλέπεις.

----------


## jk21

> Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν πράσινα πουλια τράβηξε ένα πούπουλο από ένα καναρίνι tamprado και "κιταξετο" μόνο του στο φως και μετά "πεσμας" τι χρώμα βλέπεις.


Τακη οσοι με ξερουν ,γνωριζουν οτι αν κατι που αποτελει θεση ακομα και << δασκαλων >> του χωρου ( πραγματικων ) το θεωρω λαθος και μυθο ,δεν δισταζω να το κοντραρω δημοσια .πχ τον μυθο του ρουπσεν και της δηθεν  επιδρασης του στη φωνη των καναρινιων φωνης (στην ουσια βοηθα οπως καθε λιπαρος σπορος ) ή στο χρωμα του  (αν εχει σοβαρη ποσοτητα της κιτρινης λουτεινης αυτος ο σπορος εγω σταματω να λατρευω την κιτρινομαυρη ιδεα που λεγεται ΑΕΚ ! ) .

Ομως απο οσα εχω διαβασει διαδικτυα σε τοποθετησεις δυο εξ αυτων ,τα πραγματα στο χρωμα των πουλιων και ειδικα στο λεγομενο πρασινο ,ειναι ξεκαθαρα  σε μενα : δεν υπαρχει πρασινο καναρινι ,αλλα κιτρινο λιποχρωμα που πανω σε μελανινικο πουλι  ,δεινει πρασινη αποχρωση .σε οσους εχουν γνωσεις χρωματομετριας και χρωματικων συνθεσεων (τυχαινει να εχω απο οσα εχω σπουδασει για την συνθεση των χρωματων στην τηλεοραση ) αυτο ειναι πληρως κατανοητο  . πχ το πρασινο στην τηλεοραση μπορει ανετα να υπαρξει σε ολες τις αποχρωσεις του απο συνθεση του μπλε και του κιτρινου σε διαφορετικα ποσοστα κορεσμου του καθενος

----------


## PAIANAS

Πες τα Χρυσόστομε ...γιατί μας διαβάζουν κι άλλοι ,οπότε καλό είναι να ακριβολογούμε 
Παραθέτω απάντηση του Σάκη του Χαρελά σε παρόμοια ''κόντρα μας'' με τον φίλτατο Τάκη ..διαβάστε το προσεκτικά .

*'' δυστυχώς ενώ στα καναρίνια χρώματος ορισμένες έννοιες είναι πολλή απλές, μας δημιουργούν στη συνέχεια πολλά προβλήματα στη μεταξύ μας συνενόηση. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με τους πολλούς παράγοντες που μπερδεύονται,  το φαινότυπο, το γονιδιακό υλικό που κουβαλάν και φυσικά την "αργκό" που χρησιμοποιούμε για να μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε μεταξύ μας. Στην αρχική ερώτηση υπάρχει ένα "σταυρόλεξο" γεννετικής, που για να το λύσουμε πρέπει να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά. Ποιό είναι το βασικό χρώμα των γεννητόρων? Υπάρχουν μελανίνες στο παιχνίδι ή μιλάμε για λιποχρωμικά πουλιά?
Στα καναρίνια τύπου υπάρχουν άλλες εκφράσεις στην "αργκό" των εκτροφέων που όμως μεταφράζονται σε απλές εκφράσεις στα καναρίνια χρώματος. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η έκφραση green (πράσινο) που αντιστοιχεί σε μελανίνη + κίτρινο λιπόχρωμα. Η έκφραση Cinamon ή κανελί αντιστοιχεί στο καφέ των καναρινιών χρώματος. Για τα καναρίνια φωνής φαντάζομαι ότι και εκεί υοθετήθηκαν εκφράσεις που έχουν σχέση με το φαινότυπο, χωρίς να ασχολούνται με την κληρονομικότητα αυτών των χαρακτηριστικών, μιας και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν καθόλου για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα που είναι η φωνή.
Για να μην τα μπερδέψω τα πράγματα, το χρώμα που βλέπουμε είναι η αντανάκλαση του φωτός πάνω σε ένα αντικείμενο. Αν έχουμε ένα καναρίνι κίτρινο + μελανίνη (συνήθως μαύρη) τότε αυτό που βλέπουμε εμείς είναι πράσινο. Ομως το πράσινο του καναρινιού δεν έχει καμία σχέση γενετικά με το πράσινο των παπαγάλων (κίτρινο+μπλέ) αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αν έχουμε άσπρο + μελανίνη τότε βλέπουμε μπλέ. Αν έχουμε κόκκινο+μελανίνη βλέπουμε μπορντό.
Από το 1960 έχουν γίνει παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με το κόκκινο και το κίτρινο χρώμα στα καναρίνια χρώματος. Τα συμπεράσματα που σήμερα είναι αποδεκτά είναι τα εξής:
1. το κίτρινο και το κόκκινο χρώμα είναι γονίδια συγκυρίαρχα. Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι και τα δύο χρώματα μπορούν να βρίσκονται ταυτόχρονα πάνω στο φτέρωμα και να μας δίνουν την εικόνα αποχρώσεων του πορτοκαλί.
http://www.farbenkanarien.homepage.t-on ... lb_rot.htm
2. Το γονιδιακά κίτρινο καναρίνι δεν μπορεί να συνθέσει από μόνο του κόκκινη χρωστική (κανθαξανθίνη). Μπορεί όμως να μεταφέρει μερικά μόρια κανθαξανθίνης στο φτέρωμα του, αν ταϊστεί με συνθετική κανθαξανθίνη.
3. Το κόκκινο καναρίνι μπορεί να συνθέσει κίτρινη χρωστική και να τη μεταφέρει στα φτερά του. Οχι όμως ομοιόμορφα αλλά τυχαία και σε μικρές ποσότητες. Γιαυτό στα κόκκινα καναρίνια που προορίζονται για διαγωνισμούς ΔΕΝ ταίζουμε ρούπσεν ή πρασινάδες και δίνουμε μόνο κανθαξανθίνη για να υπάρχει ομοιομορφία στο φτέρωμα.
Για να πάμε πάλι στο αρχικό ερώτημα.
Υπάρχουν συνδιασμοί μελανίνης + κόκκινου χρώματος. Μαυροκόκκινα, καφεκόκκινα κλπ Αν ανακάτεψες κίτρινο με κόκκινο τότε πολλή δύσκολα να απαλλαγείς από κάποιον από τους δύο παράγοντες.''*

----------


## aeras

> Τα μικρά που θα βγούν από αυτό το ζευγάρι είναι νοητό ότι θα είναι "καρδερινοκαναρα" δηλαδή "μουλακια" αυτό το γνωρίζουν όλοι, αυτό που ρωτάμε είναι το πως και με πια πουλια θα μοιάζουν, δηλαδή όταν λέμε Όλα τα θηλυκά θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα δήνοούμε να καταλάβετε ότι τα χαρακτηριστικά θα είναι όπως τις θηλυκές καρδερίνες αχάτης, για να με καταλαβαίνετε πιο απλά, αν βάλουμε διπλα διπλα μια θηλυκια καρδερίνa αχάτης με ένα από αυτά τα καρδερηνοκαναρα δεν θα βλέπετε καμια διαφορά από τον πατέρα και αν δεν γνωρίζετε το ζευγάρωμα τον γονιών και σας ρωτήσουμε τι πουλί είναι αυτό η απάντηση θα είναι καρδερίνα αχάτης ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι καρδερινοκαναρο, δεν βλέπω όμως να υπάρχουν πολλές απaντησης άντε να δούμε τώρα που έχω εξηγήση τα πρώτα λόγια στο kouiz να δούμε πολλές απaντησης για τό πως νομίζετε ότι θα είναι τα μικρά αρσενικά δηλαδή σε πια πουλια θα μοιάζουν ? 
> Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν πράσινα πουλια τράβηξε ένα πούπουλο από ένα καναρίνι tamprado και "κιταξετο" μόνο του στο φως και μετά "πεσμας" τι χρώμα βλέπεις.


Καλά θα είναι μια και ξεκίνησες το κουίζ να μας πεις και τον λόγο που θα μοιάζουν, το γιατί θα  μοιάζουν στον πατέρα ή στην μάνα και να μην μοιάζουν στον κουμπάρο. Εξήγησε τι είναι αυτό που θα τα κάνει να μοιάζουν σε κάποιο γονέα.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Σας καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά γιατί έχω το ίδιο γονίδιο με εσάς είμαι Έλληνας και πρέπει να επιμένω ας μην έχω δίκιο, και για να σας πίσω σας βάζο να διαβάζετε αυτά που γραφουν ορισμένη άλλη εκτροφής μεγάλης εμπιστοσύνης χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε αν είναι όπως τα λένε η όχι…

γιαφτο λοιπόν περιμένω απάντηση από αυτό εδώ. 

(Όσο για το αν υπάρχουν πράσινα πουλια τράβηξε ένα πούπουλο από ένα καναρίνι Tamprado και κιταξετο μόνο του στο φως και μετά πεσμας τι χρώμα βλέπεις.) Όταν θα το κάνετε αυτό που σας προτείνω τότες μόνο θα καταλάβετε αυτά που σας λέω, "γιαφτο" μην ξεγελιέστε με το πως γίνονται τα διαφορα χρώματα από τους μπογιατζήδες,

Αυτό που έχει σημασία εδώ είναι πιο χρώμα βλέπουμε και όχι με ποιον συνδυασμό χρωμάτων γίνετε.

Από την άλλη πλευρά εδώ δεν μιλάμε για καναρίνια χρώματος και κανόνες τις C.Ο.M. να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα που είναι στο kouiz.

Από όσα έχω διάβαση στα Ελληνικά Forum εκτρέφεται καρδερίνες και "καρδερινοκαναρα" εκτος και αν κάνω λάθος, και το νόημα που έχει αυτό το KOUIZ θα έπρεπε να σας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από το αν υπάρχουν πράσινα καναρίνια η όχι.

Δεν θα έρθω σε "αντιπαλια" λόγον για το ποιος έχει δίκιο και ποιος δεν έχει, ας μιλήσουμε για το χρώμα που βλέπουν τα ματια μας δηλαδή πιο χρώμα βλέπουμε σε ένα Tamprado η σε ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο καναρίνι που είναι πράσινο στα ματια ενός ανθρώπου είναι πόλη απλό αυτό που λέω.

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

αέρα έχετε βρή τα μισά του kouiz μπράβο, αν γνωρίζετε κάτι παραπάνω καλά θα είναι να μας τα εξηγήσετε, προς το παρόν θα περιμένω και άλλες απάντησης που δεν έχουν δοθεί ακόμα, αργότερα θα φτάσουμε και σε αυτά που σας ενδιαφέρουν, με την σειρά θα τα πούμε oλλa αυτά που γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## jk21

κ Τακη δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σας μιλησει για καναρινια χρωματος με τον σωστο τροπο .αν καποιος εχων εγκυρες γνωσεις σας απαντησει καλως .αυτο ομως που διαβασα και μετεφερα εδω το εκανα γιατι το καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα .θα μπορουσα να σας μιλησω με ορους της χρωματομετριας των ηλεκτρονικων αλλα ειναι αδοκιμο .θα σας πω παντως οτι αν τα ιδια πουλια που δειχνουν πρασινα δεν ηταν μελανινικα (ειχαν ελλειψη μελανινης δηλαδη ) το ιδιο χρωμα που θα προεκυπτε ,θα φαινοταν κιτρινο .λεπτομερειες περι γονιδιων και dna δεν ξερω .οπως επισης δεν ξερω καμμια κατηγορια καναρινιων κατα com που να ονομαζονται πρασινα .ακομα και αυτα που ναι μεν ειναι καναρινια χρωματος αλλα ρατσες που μοιαζουν εμφανισιακα ,οχι με τα τιμπραντο (γιατι τα τιμπραντο δεν εχουν μονο την αποχρωση που λετε αλλα οποιαδηποτε που δεν εχει τον κοκκινο παραγοντα μεσα της ) αλλα με την πιο συχνη εμφανιση τιμπραντο 

ας συνεχισουμε στο ενδιαφερον κουιζ !

----------


## vag21

καλο θα ηταν οταν τελειωσει το κουιζ να βλεπαμε και καποια φωτο με αυτην την αναμειξη ωστε να δουμε το αποτελεσμα στην πραξη.

----------


## Spirosgr

Στην κυριολεξία υπάρχουν πράσινες σειρές, όχι πράσινα πουλιά, απλώς μερικά απο τα καναρίνια που προέρχονται απο τις πράσινες σειρές, λόγω αυτών που προείπε ο jk21, επιδείκνύουν στο μάτι το  πράσινο χρώμα.

----------


## jk21

για να μαθαινουμε .. << πρασινες σειρες >> ; τι σημαινει ακριβως στην ορολογια της γενετικης του καναρινιου;

----------


## Spirosgr

> για να μαθαινουμε .. << πρασινες σειρες >> ; τι σημαινει ακριβως στην ορολογια της γενετικης του καναρινιου;


Είναι απλό στα καναρίνια χρώματος όλα ξεκινούν απο το αρχικό άγριο  (Serinus canaria). Με την εμφάνιση του αρχικού οικόσιτου συναντάμε την  πράσινη σειρά όπου εδώ με χρώμα βάσης το κίτρινο και την ύπαρξη των   μαύρων και καφέ μελανίνων γενικά, αποδίδεται στο μάτι μας η ψευδαίσθηση  του πράσινου. Όταν σε αυτά τα καναρίνια η μαυρη ευμελανίνη μεταλλαχθεί,  τότε απομένουν οι καφέ μελανίνες. Απο αυτά τα πουλιά ξεκινάνε οι καφέ  σειρές. Άρα ουσιαστικά οι σειρές είναι 2 oi πράσινες (αχάτης και πάει  λέγοντας) και οι καφέ (ιζαμπέλ και πάει λέγοντας).
(Απάντηση με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες)

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

> Είναι απλό στα καναρίνια χρώματος όλα ξεκινούν απο το αρχικό άγριο  (Serinus canaria). Με την εμφάνιση του αρχικού οικόσιτου συναντάμε την  πράσινη σειρά όπου εδώ με χρώμα βάσης το κίτρινο και την ύπαρξη των   μαύρων και καφέ μελανίνων γενικά, αποδίδεται στο μάτι μας η ψευδαίσθηση  του πράσινου.



Αυτό που γράφετε εδώ είναι ακριβώς αυτό που συμβαίνει στα αρσενικά που θα βγούν από αυτό το ζευγάρι, "γιαφτο" και τα αρσενικά "καρδερινοκαναρα" θα έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα με μια αρχέγονη καρδερίνα, δηλαδή το πράσινο χρώμα που βλέπουμε στην θηλύκια καναρά θα εξαφανιστεί και δεν θα φαίνεται στα αρσενικά "καρδερινοκαναρα" θα βγάλουν χρώμα καφέ όπως η αρχέγονες καρδερίνες

*Όταν σε αυτά τα καναρίνια η μαυρη ευμελανίνη μεταλλαχθεί, τότε απομένουν οι καφέ μελανίνες.*

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Με λίγα λόγια από αυτό το ζευγάρι τα μικρά που θα βγούν τα θηλυκά μοιάζουν στον πατέρα και τα αρσενικά μοιάζουν στης αρχέγονες καρδερίνες,
 και για να μην κάνουμε πολλές συζήτησης με αντιλογίες "ειδιακα" με το πράσινο χρώμα πως είναι και γιατί το βλέπουμε πράσινο, αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι πως το βλέπουν τα ματια μας τίποτε άλλο...

Τώρα είναι που αυτό το kouiz αρχίζει να γίνετε πιο ενδιαφέρον me τους εκτροφής καρδερίνας αχάτης, και για ποιον λόγο το λέω?


Περιμένω απάντησης.

----------


## aeras

> Αυτό που γράφετε εδώ είναι ακριβώς αυτό που συμβαίνει στα αρσενικά που θα βγούν από αυτό το ζευγάρι, "γιαφτο" και τα αρσενικά "καρδερινοκαναρα" θα έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα με μια αρχέγονη καρδερίνα, δηλαδή το πράσινο χρώμα που βλέπουμε στην θηλύκια καναρά θα εξαφανιστεί και δεν θα φαίνεται στα αρσενικά "καρδερινοκαναρα" θα βγάλουν χρώμα καφέ όπως η αρχέγονες καρδερίνες
> 
> *Όταν σε αυτά τα καναρίνια η μαυρη ευμελανίνη μεταλλαχθεί, τότε απομένουν οι καφέ μελανίνες.*


Για ποιο λόγο θα μοιάζουν στις αρχέγονες καρδερίνες? Και γιατί  τα υβρίδια να μην μοιάζει περισσότερο  με τον γονέα   καναρίνι  ή να είναι  50% καρδερίνα 50% καναρίνι που είναι και ποιο φυσικό να κληρονομήσει από τους δυο γονείς? 
Η μετάλλαξη αχάτη δεν μεταλλάσει καμία μαύρη μελανίνη

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλημέρα,

αέρα κάνετε λάθος που νομίζετε ότι η μετάλλαξη αχάτη δεν αλλάζει στο φαινότυπο  μαύρη μελανίνη. 

Ο Κύριος Σπύρος έγραψε μια εύκολη και κατανοητή αντίληψη και χρειάζεται να την μελετήσετε πιο βαθιά αν σας ενδιαφέρει. 

Μπορείτε επίσης να κάνετε μια δοκιμη με ένα τέτοιο ζευγάρωμα για να δείτε με τα "ματιασας" τα αποτελέσματα που θα βγούν. 

Το θέμα όμως στο kouiz δεν είναι τα γεννητικά τον διαφορετικών χρωμάτων, και δεν θέλω να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό που έχω σκοπό να συζητήσουμε στο kouiz.

Για το 50% στα αρσενικα και στα θηλυκά που γνωρίζετε από ζευγαρώματα μεταλλαγμένων καρδερίνων είναι μια θεωρία, γιατί στην προκειμενη περίπτωση έχουμε ένα 50% θηλυκά που θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα, και ένα 50% αρσενικά που θα μοιάζουν στα αρχέγονα, δηλαδή τα αρσενικά που θα έχουμε από αυτό το ζευγάρωμα δεν θα μοιάζουν καθόλου στο φαινότυπο τον δυο γονέων, αυτό είναι μια εξαίρεση από αυτά που γνωρίζετε μέχρι σήμερα σε αλλα ζευγαρώματα από μεταλλάξεων καρδερίνας.

----------


## Spirosgr

> Η μετάλλαξη αχάτη δεν μεταλλάσει καμία μαύρη μελανίνη


Λάθος η μετάλλαξη του αχάτη επιδρά στην μαύρη ευμελανίνη και όχι μόνο και μάλιστα την μειώνει (διαλύει ή αλλοιώς την αραιώνει).

----------


## Spirosgr

> Για το 50% στα αρσενικα και στα θηλυκά που γνωρίζετε από ζευγαρώματα μεταλλαγμένων καρδερίνων είναι μια θεωρία,


Δεν είναι καθόλου μόνον θεωρία είναι και μάλιστα 100%, είναι και πράξη.



> γιατί στην προκειμενη περίπτωση έχουμε ένα 50% θηλυκά που θα μοιάζουν στον πατέρα, και ένα 50% αρσενικά που θα μοιάζουν στα αρχέγονα, δηλαδή τα αρσενικά που θα έχουμε από αυτό το ζευγάρωμα δεν θα μοιάζουν καθόλου στο φαινότυπο τον δυο γονέων,


Καλά αυτό τι είναι νεό ??? Μάλλον μου μοιάζει τόσο νέο όσο νέο είναι και η ανακάλυψη της πενικιλλίνης. 



> αυτό είναι μια εξαίρεση από αυτά που γνωρίζετε μέχρι σήμερα σε αλλα ζευγαρώματα από μεταλλάξεων καρδερίνας.


Φυσικά και είναι εξαίρεση απο τις υπόλοιπες μεταλλάξεις αφού η κάθε μιά έχει και τυπικά χαρακτηριστικά της.
Εγώ όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι τον κ. Τάκη : Γιατί το 50% των θηλυκών θα μοιάζουν τον πατέρα αχάτη ???

----------


## aeras

Από ότι έχω δει στην μετάλλαξη του αχάτη στην καρδερίνα το καφέ επηρεάζει και το μαύρο το κάνει κορεσμένο

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

*Καλημέρα σινφορουμιτες,
*
*Αχάτης είναι ένα γονίδιο π**ou** μεταφέρεται από το χρωμόσωμα Χ και είναι ένα υπολειπόμενο γονίδιο. 
**T**ων μικρών θηλυκών το γονότυπο θα είναι  Χ αχάτη Υ. 
Το* *X** αχάτη προέρχεται από τον πατέρα. 
Tο Υ προέρχεται από τη μητέρα. 
Όλα τά μικρά θηλυκά θά είναι αχάτη σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της γενετικής.   
*
*K**. Σπύρο δεν νομίζω ότι με 5 γραμμές που θα εκφράσουμε εδώ στο* *Forum** για τον γονότυπο ενός ζευγαρώματος με δυο διαφορετικές (ΡΑΤΣΕΣ φυλή) θα είναι αρκετές για να δώσουμε να καταλάβουν η φυλημας  σινφορουμιτες για πιο πράγμα μιλάμε και το πως γίνετε.
*
*Θα καταλάβετε ότι πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε τη γενετική, αν το γονίδιο είναι κυρίαρχ**o** ή υπολειπόμεν**o**, όταν φοριούνται από gonosomes ή αυτοσωμικά. 

Επίσης πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε εάν ένας  χαρακτήρας μιλά σε ένα ή περισσότερα γονίδια πou εμπλέκονται, για* *αυτόν το λόγο προτιμώ να μην αντιμετωπίσ**ou**με μια ατέλειωτη  συζήτηση  και ας μείνουμε στο πρώτο θέμα του* *kouiz**.
*
*Αυτό που ήθελα να συζητήσουμε αρχικά με αυτό το* *kouiz** είναι να καταλάβουν ωσεί ενδιαφέρονται για καρδερίνες αχάτης πως γίνετε και με ποιον τρόπο μπορούμε να γνωρίσουμε μια καρδερίνα αχάτη που πουλιέται στο παζάρι αν είναι αχάτης από γονείς τις ίδιας ράτσας (καρδερίνες) η είναι ένα υβρίδιο (καρδερηνοκαναρο) από γ**o**νής όπως ανάφερα στο* *kouiz**.
*
*Περιμένω να κάνουμε συζήτηση επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί βλέποντας πολλές φορες σε διαφορα* *Forum** π**o**λους εκτροφής που είναι πάνω από 98% αυτή που ζευγαρώνουν μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες αχάτης και δεν έχουν επιτυχίες ποιος είναι ο λόγος λοιπόν???



*

----------


## Spirosgr

> *k**. σπύρο δεν νομίζω ότι με 5 γραμμές που θα εκφράσουμε εδώ στο* *forum** για τον γονότυπο ενός ζευγαρώματος με δυο διαφορετικές (ρατσεσ φυλή) θα είναι αρκετές για να δώσουμε να καταλάβουν η φυλημας  σινφορουμιτες για πιο πράγμα μιλάμε και το πως γίνετε.
> *
> *θα καταλάβετε ότι πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε τη γενετική, αν το γονίδιο είναι κυρίαρχ**o** ή υπολειπόμεν**o**, όταν φοριούνται από gonosomes ή αυτοσωμικά.*


ε καλα τοτε μπορείτε να μιλάτε (όπως θα καταλάβατε απο τις απαντήσεις) μονος σας




> *περιμένω να κάνουμε συζήτηση επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα γιατί βλέποντας πολλές φορες σε διαφορα* *forum** π**o**λους εκτροφής που είναι πάνω από 98% αυτή που ζευγαρώνουν μεταλλαγμένες καρδερίνες αχάτης και δεν έχουν επιτυχίες ποιος είναι ο λόγος λοιπόν???*


Ο aeras σου υπενθύμησε κάτι στην αρχή αμα δεν μπορείς να το υποστηρίξεις άστο να παει στα κομμάτια.
ποια συζήτηση ??? αυτή που δεν εκφράζεται με 5 γραμμές ??? φυσικά αμα δεν την ξέρεις ουτε με 2 εκφράζεται ουτε με 15.
δείξε μας κανενα φορουμ με 98% *εκτροφείς (οχι με 1 ζευγαρι)* που δεν ξερουν και δεν εχουν επιτυχίες. Αυτό που συμβαίνει στη Νίκαια ή στη Γαλλία γενικα ???
[/quote]

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα,

Κύριε Σπύρο το kouiz που έβαλα εδώ δεν είναι για να συζητήσουμε τα περιγεννητικής στα χρώματα τον καναρινιών, 
το θέμα που ήθελα να συζητήσουμε είναι για το φαινότυπο στα μικρά καρδερηνοκαναρα που θα βγούν από ένα τέτοιο ζευγάρωμα και ήθελα να συζητήσουμε επάνω σε αυτό ίσος να μην σας εξήγησα σωστά την κατεύθυνση του kouiz για να καταλάβετε τι ακριβώς ήθελα να συζητήσουμε και τώρα το  θέμα πηγαίνει στα γεννητικά, θα έπρεπε να σας εξηγήσω ότι η σύζυγος μου είναι καθηγήτρια τις βιολογίας και όταν χρειάζομαι κάποια εξήγηση για οποιοδήποτε θέμα στην γεννητική δεν έχω πρόβλημα για να το λύσω, εμενα προσωπικά η γνώσης μου είναι περιορισμένες και δεν θέλω να σας κάνω τον έξυπνο η ότι γνωρίζω πιο καλά, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η συζήτηση ξεφεύγει σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση,

θα ήθελα να έρθουμε ξανα στο θέμα του καρδερινοκαναρου που το φενοτιποτου  είναι το ίδιο με μια καρδερίνα αχάτης,

δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια έχουμε ένα καρδερηνοκαναρο στα χερια και το φενοτιποτου  είναι όπως μια καρδερίνα αχάτης, και εκτος από ένα καλο και έμπειρο εκτροφέα που είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει και αυτός,  όλοι  η άλλοι  εκτροφής θα την πατήσουν και θα το περάσουν για μια καρδερίνα, υπάρχουν μάλιστα ορισμένη εκτροφής που περιμένουν  να ζευγαρώσουν τέτοια πουλια χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν ότι δεν είναι καρδερίνες αυτά τα πουλιά, γι αφτο ανάφερα και το ποσοστό 95%  που έχουν αποτυχίες.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς

----------


## PAIANAS

Τάκη προφανώς για να επιμένεις ,μάλλον έχεις βγάλει τέτοια υβρίδια ...
Γράψε μας λοιπόν τις παρατηρήσεις σου γιατί -όπως και συ θα διαπίστωσες- από ένα σημείο και μετά καταντάει βαρετό αν όχι κουραστικό   ..
Δε μαθαίνουμε κάτι περισσότερο προσπαθώντας να φανταστούμε το χρωματικό αποτέλεσμα κάποιου υβριδισμού ..Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις καμμιά φωτό από τα μικρά και να ρίξεις αυλαία στο νήμα ..

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Δέστε μια φωτογραφία για αυτό το καρδερινοκαναρο που μιλάμε είναι ίδιο με μια καρδερίνα.



[IMG][/IMG]


Tο βρήκα στο internet που είναι για τα υβρίδια  δεν είναι δικώμου.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν δεν έλεγες ότι είναι Καρδερινοκαναρο ......εγώ ήμουν απολύτως βέβαιος ότι είναι Καρδερίνα.... !! Δεν μου φέρνει καθόλου για Καρδερινοκαναρο !!*  :Happy:

----------


## vag21

πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο.προκειται σιγουρα για μουλακι?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλησπέρα Alexandre, ναι αυτό που βλέπεις είναι ένα μουλάκη (καρδερηνοκάναρο) γιαφτο και επέμενα σε όλες τις συζήτησης που έγιναν νά παραμείνουμε στο θέμα του kouiz, 
είναι πολλά τά θέματα που σήμερα μάς  απασχολούν, και η γνώσεις σε όλους μας πολλές φορες στερούν και τα λάθη που κάνουμε είναι καθημερινά, 
ίσος η αιτια να είναι το DNΑ που έχουμε, γιατί εδώ είναι πολλή που δεν έχουν βγάλει το δημοτικό και θέλουν να ανοίξουν συζήτησης πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, 
λες και είμαστε σε ένα θέατρο που παίζουμε αυτούς που γνωρίζουν και όλοι ή άλλη που δεν γνωρίζουν μαs παρακολουθούν για να μάθουν.

----------


## koukoulis

> ίσος η αιτια να είναι το DNΑ που έχουμε, γιατί εδώ είναι πολλή που δεν έχουν βγάλει το δημοτικό και θέλουν να ανοίξουν συζήτησης πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, 
> λες και είμαστε σε ένα θέατρο που παίζουμε αυτούς που γνωρίζουν και όλοι ή άλλη που δεν γνωρίζουν μαs παρακολουθούν για να μάθουν.


Τάκη, θα έλεγα ότι το φόρουμ είναι μεταξύ άλλων και για να συζητούνται κάποια θέματα, αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι για να θίγεται το μορφωτικό επίπεδο του κάθε συμμετέχοντα. Διαφορετικά οδηγούμαστε σε προσωπικές διαμάχες που δεν εξυπηρετούν σε τίποτα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *και η γνώσεις σε όλους μας πολλές φορες στερούν* και τα λάθη που κάνουμε είναι καθημερινά, 
> ίσος η αιτια να είναι το DNΑ που έχουμε, γιατί εδώ είναι πολλή που δεν έχουν βγάλει το δημοτικό και θέλουν να ανοίξουν συζήτησης πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, 
> λες και είμαστε σε ένα θέατρο που παίζουμε αυτούς που γνωρίζουν και όλοι ή άλλη που δεν γνωρίζουν μαs παρακολουθούν για να μάθουν.



*Παιδιά καλό είναι να πέσουν λίγο οι τόνοι και οι αντιπαραθέσεις.... Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κ. Τάκης  εδώ μιλάει "μεταφορικά" και ότι δεν έχει σκοπό να θίξει κάποιον !! Κουβέντα γίνεται με τόνους ανεβασμένους !! Ας τους κατεβάσουμε λοιπόν και ας μείνουμε στο θέμα ! Το βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρων αν και πιστέψτε με είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς για εμένα να κατανοήσω όλα αυτά τα ποστ !! Το παλεύω...που λένε...  !!*

----------


## aeras

> πρωτη φορα βλεπω κατι τετοιο.προκειται σιγουρα για μουλακι?


Μου φαίνεται παράξενο, πως εσύ το θωρείς πρώτη φορά και το 98% των εκτροφέων δουλεύει με αυτά τα άγονα πουλιά.

----------

